# Multi Install 2.4.5



## ChiSox (Jan 8, 2010)

Just made a driver disk using this program and it works pretty well

Has anybody made skins with this or have any input on how to get the images to appear?

All my icons worked well, also I just copied to whole root folder cause it wasn't very clear what to copy to disk

http://multiinstall.sourceforge.net/


----------

